

Ask HN: Anyone code on a rMB? - hartator

Going to replace my mid-2012 rMBP, I wonder if anyone is coding using a new MacBook and how they feel about it?<p>I am planing to either a buy a 15&quot; rMBP or maxed-out new MacBook. That&#x27;s a huge gap in term of CPU&#x2F;GPU&#x2F;RAM.
======
mcarrano
Haven't used the new Macbook but Marco Arment wrote a post about his
experience: [http://www.marco.org/2015/05/19/mistake-
one](http://www.marco.org/2015/05/19/mistake-one)

